# 3 speed vs 3 speed?



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a topic that I would be interested in hearing which is better and why. I have heard that some people prefer the stormy archer (sp)  3 speed rim better than the shimano 333? Just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2017)

Both are pretty bomb proof, but the Sturmey has a weak link (pun intended) in the indexing chain. Shimano is quieter but some like to hear the "click, click, click" of the Sturmey.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 25, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Both are pretty bomb proof, but the Sturmey has a weak link (pun intended) in the indexing chain. Shimano is quieter but some like to hear the "click, click, click" of the Sturmey.



Hey Gordon!!! Do you have my hub threaded yet lol!


----------



## vastingray (Sep 25, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Both are pretty bomb proof, but the Sturmey has a weak link (pun intended) in the indexing chain. Shimano is quieter but some like to hear the "click, click, click" of the Sturmey.



Ya I always like the clicking sound of the Sturmey on a classic  tho


----------

